# general questions re: Trex Deck



## Billnjude (Oct 28, 2009)

I self-installed my 900 ft. Trek deck and followed all instructions. I love it but have two problems. It's been in place for 2 or 3 years now and at the ends of some boards the screws (Dek Mate) have sheared off between decking and underlayment. (cedar) I also have a burn mark (caused by me) and wonder how/if it can be removed.


----------



## Pat M (Oct 1, 2008)

BillNJude
I am a representative of Trex and would like to answer your question. The Dek Mate screws are not a fastener we recommend. You may want to replace the screws with a screw we have tested that work well with Trex. Please contact me directly to discuss your concerns. 

Pat M
Trex Company


----------



## BDB (Sep 26, 2008)

Pat M said:


> BillNJude
> I am a representative of Trex and would like to answer your question. The Dek Mate screws are not a fastener we recommend. You may want to replace the screws with a screw we have tested that work well with Trex. Please contact me directly to discuss your concerns.
> 
> Pat M
> Trex Company


Trying for a sell job? Why not just answer the question here? You say you do not recommend dek Mate.Well what does Trex recommend? And does trex have a solution for getting rid of the burnt marks?


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

BDB said:


> Trying for a sell job? Why not just answer the question here? You say you do not recommend dek Mate.Well what does Trex recommend? And does trex have a solution for getting rid of the burnt marks?



Brilliant! I'm going to check this post everyday to see his ingenious reply.


_pete


----------



## Pat M (Oct 1, 2008)

Pete

The following are composite screw type fasteners that Trex recommends. 

Dexxter Composite Screw 
 Website: www.swansecure.com Phone: 800-966-2801 

 FastenMaster TrapEase II Composite Screw 
 Website: www.fastenmaster.com Phone: 800-518-356

 Phillips II Plus High Performance or Pozisquare 
 Website: www.phillipsii.com Phone: 888-332-6283 

In regards to the burn, the best solution depending upon the board type is to flip the board over. If the board is Trex Accents or Contours with a wood grain type finish, this solution would not apply. A cleaning with a deck brightener may also lighten the burn area.

Pat M
Trex Company


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

HandyPete said:


> Brilliant! I'm going to check this post everyday to see his ingenious reply.
> 
> 
> _pete


Told you.


----------

